# Chances of getting pregnant?



## arialanne (Apr 30, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has ever gotten pregnant just a few weeks after giving birth, exclusively breastfeeding, using the pull out method, without the return of their period. I know that's a whole lot but I'm freaking out because my period usually returns early and it hasn't yet. Just was curious if this had ever happened to anyone. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

I am sure it is possible. The closest I have known of is birth of twins (no breastfeeding) and pregnant 6 weeks later, so conceived first cycle PP around 4 weeks or so.

But, isn't it more likely that your breastfeeding is keeping your ovulation at bay and you shouldn't be getting your period at all for now? Even if your prior history is early periods returning, it could be different this time. How soon did you usually get PP periods in the past?


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

With exclusive breastfeeding (on demand, night and day, etc) and NO pull-out, the soonest I became pregnant after birth was 3 months with no period in between.

I am rare, as EBF/LAM generally (when following the guidelines very closely) provides pregnancy prevention for at least 6 months.

http://kellymom.com/bf/normal/fertility/


----------



## arialanne (Apr 30, 2010)

In the past I would get my period within a month. I breastfed all day and night no more than 4 hours in between. The earliest I've ever gotten pregnant was 5 months pp.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Have you found out whether you might be pregnant or just not ovulated yet?


----------



## arialanne (Apr 30, 2010)

I know I'm just scared because I've already had four children. I've taken a thousand tests and got what I think was my period on the 18th. I am still freaking out though because I have the dreaded sore nipples.


----------

